# Talking of Policemen & plonkers.......



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Good community advertising, apart from the exhaust pipe.......  Click on the picture to enlarge.

.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wonder what he's advertising then :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Wonder what he's advertising then :wink:


Maybe it should have been entitled, "Who's making your manhood straighter then?" :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

just as well he's not an upstanding copper or the bus would be off the road with emission problems


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I always knew that coppers had a sense of humour, (they need one) but he better watch he doesnt get nicked for that

Bubblehead


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Great pic, have forwarded to my son's girlfriend who is a copper, it will be interesting to hear her comments.
:lol:


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just read a report in todays paper that the bus has been repainted. A spokesman said "It's not been an issue with other buses because they tend to have different shaped exhaust pipes". However the policeman in the picture believes that it has 'raised his profile' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

MalanCris said:


> Just read a report in todays paper that the bus has been repainted


Which paper was that please?

Dougie.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

The Times


----------

